# Help please. Molly is having problems Pics added



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been so busy trying to save Mollys last kid that I hadn't noticed she has not been drinking.
She has a temp of 100.8. It is 39 degrees out right now.
She is 13 years old and just kidded with premature twins.

What I have been doing for her...
After kidding I gave her a pitcher of orange gator ade with electrolites mixed in like I give all my does. Most suck it right down. She lapped it like a dog and did dring about a quart in all.
Then DH gave her a full bucket of water. That was day before yesterday.
I gave her 30CC CMPK and wormed her.
She had an antibiotic shot that evening as I went way into her to check for more kids.
I gave her 30 cc Cmpk yesterday AM and again PM
I gave her her second of 5 shots of antibiotic.
She acts like she is still cramping and she stands hunched and squats often.
She has the normal discharge after kidding. No bad smell.
She has been eating just fine till last night.
She worries so much about her kid that she does not eat well on the stand but she eats it in her stall just fine.
Last nights feed was still there this morning.
She again did not eat any grain on the stand this AM.
I am getting ready to call the Vet but I wanted to hear from you first.
Other topic but my Donkey is badly lame too and not getting better. I am getting discouraged about it all.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I forgot. I have given her some propalineGlycol paste too.
the red stuff with vitamins in it.
I don't know how much of that to give her. I have been giving it like probios, which she is also getting because of the antibiotic. About an inch at a time.

What else am I missing?


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Milt just took he more gatorade.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

More cmpk and get her warm some how with heat lamp / etc. If she is not drinking then lactated ringers. also antibiotics and some banamine for pain. if she seems in pain as she won't eat if in pain. Probios /B Complex but don't know what antibiotic your using may not be strong enough. I would call the vet too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

try beet pulp even making a mush out of it with hot water 
Is she ruminating?


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

She was chewing her cud but I don't know if she is this AM.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I got in touch with my Vet. The good one.
I told him what I am doing for her and he told me what I was dong is correct but I need to do more.
He is sending lute, propyleneglycol,(I am using the wrong stuff.)
Banamine and he told me to mix the propyleneglycol with nutra drench and give it to her that way.
He also said that the preemie needs to be kept very warm and it got down to 39 last night so I put a sweater on her but she is not only walking now she is bouncing this morning.
I put them outside in the sun as they both need to be warmer.
The little stinker climbed into the tunnel which is about 6 inches off the ground.
I had put them both into the hut as it is a white calf hut and is nice and warm in there but they both came right back out so that didn't work.
They are now sleeping against the fence on the upper side of the pen.
He of course told me what to do for the donkey too.
I feel so much better.
I just told him she was crashing and he says she is 13 this is what you do.
I was doing most of it already. That is thanks to you all.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Corky, the only other thing I would do is give her a shot of Banamine 1cc/100# IM as Sondra suggested and a 3cc shot of Vitamin B Complex SQ for a couple of days. I wouldn't be worried about her not eating her grain right now, but make sure she is eating her hay and alfalfa pellets and keep up the CMPK, injectable if you have it. Lactated Ringers sub Q if she isn't drinking. Try some warm water or.... this could be controversial, but you can try putting a little table salt in the warm water. You might have to take that baby off of her if she doesn't turn around for you in a day or so as she is pulling the calcium from Mama. Be careful about too much of that propolyne glycol. Probios Gel along with the antibiotics just like you're doing. I so wish you the best for the old lady.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I gave her three squirts of nutra drench and 1 oz of propalyne.
Lute and banamine. She is out in the sun and is acting really bucky with her two year old DD.
Silly goat! She has finally left her kid in the calf house to soak up some heat and sleep away from all the others. They are all in the same pen now.
Should I give her more prop. later or not?

Vet said twice a day but he did not say for how long.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I did not give her b complex but I do have some.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Is she eating her hay and alfalfa pellets and browse? If yes and she seems to have energy I wouldn't give her any more propolyne Glycol today. I would give her the Vit. B shot to help stimulate her appetite. Vet had you give Lutalyse, her hormones are kinda goofed up right now from kidding and from the lute. That is why she could be acting "bucky". The lute was a one time thing right? I would give her another shot of banamine this evening, but make sure she is in a warm place for the night. I would try to not put too much stuff in her rumen that could smother out the good bacteria. Be sure and keep giving her some probios throughout the day. If you have any yogurt or kefir to give her that would be good also.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Vet did the lute because she is old and he said her insides do not go back in place like a younger doe.
The lute dose was small and just to help her close back up properly.
She is not eating anything at all right now and her temp was low this AM. Thats why the propolyne Glycol.
He said to continue the CMPK till she is eating again too.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

There is no browse to speak of here yet.
I will put her in the greener pasture for a little while this afternoon to see if she will eat and herbs. Anything to get her started.
She has dont this the last two kiddings. I really thought we had beat it this time. She was doing great then BOOM!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Corky I'ld put a sweater on her too with the udder area cut open so baby can nurse, if she's shivering at all. I hope Molly pulls through for you. What she needs is a couple bright sunny days to bask in that'ld help.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

If you have a cedar tree go cut her a branch goats love that.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I took her to the lower pasture and she ate that spring stuff with the purple blooms on it and the coarse grass that grows along the fences. I let them be out there with me with them of course for about an hour and then took them back into the barn.
I cleaned out the smallest stall And scattered waste hay thinly on the floor and made the inside corner deep with straw.
Little Stormy can't get her footing on straw.
The reason I did this is the birthing stall is a big stall so I can set in there on a chair and observe without being in the does way.
She is more familier with the big hay feeder that devides the first two stalls and I thought if I put her in more familier surroundings she might just eat. She was nuzzeling her grain but not eating and sniffing the hay but not eating it. I think she even smelled in the alfalfa feeder. Maybe later.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

If you have live oaks that haven't dropped their leaves, ours love those! We drive around and trim them on country roads!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Well, she did not tough her supper either and I have not seen her drink but her temp was up to 102.8 at evening milking.

I am not milking her but I put her on the stand to eat and get her meds. I did not give her any propalyne tonight but did give her another dose of CMPK with two squirts of nutra drench and some more probios.
She does love that stuff.
I failed to give her an antibiotic shot tonight. I will give it to her in the morning. DANG IT!
I am headed for a bedtime check now and then I am crashing myself.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Good luck Corky ...I hope you doe is doing better this a.m. and she pulls thru for you...


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I gave her a B-complex shot this morning and her antibiotics and the last of the CMPK/Nutra-drench mixture. 30 CC. Oh yes, also Banamine again. She was still standing hunched over.
Her feed dish was almost empty this morning and her water was down about half a bucket.
She did not tough her feed on the stand but as soon as I put her back in the stall she ate it all! YAY!!!

The only bad thing is she was shivering.
The baby was up nursing when I went into the barn.
They are now out in the yard with everyone else playing in the sun.

It is supposed to be really cold tonight. I can't find a sweater to fit Molly but I will look again after all the company leaves today.

I put a clean sweatshirt sleeve on Stormy. It is red and she is black for now so she looks so cute.
She has a lot of gray mixed in so I have no idea what she will end up looking like. She will not be Sundgau like she appears to be now.
I am sure of that.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

If you have an old sweatshirt, you could cut it down the front, and then cut some even "squares" out of that so you would have some "ties" to tie together, so there isn't so much material between her legs, cut some holes around the bottom of it and weave some ribbon or whatever so you could get it snugger around her waist.. this would leave her rump/udder exposed, but she'd be a bit warmer, and a fashion statement.. 
We sure are saying prayers for these two.. It's been a [email protected]$$y beginning of the year and I'd, for one, like it to see it start getting better!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

yes do as Stacy suggested or even a blanket cut up or a hughe towel cutting holes it them to tie them on. 
I would get some more cmpk and really really think abt pulling that kid off her.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

She is 100 % better today.
She is eating and drinking.
I need to know how long I need to give her CMPK and banamine.

As I was giving her CMPK all along I would guess it was the Propylene glycol that turned her around.
She only had one full dose of the straight stuff and two more dosed of nutra drench.
Also probios always perks her up.

Next question is, I gave her 3 CC B 12 complex this morning.
Does she need more of that?


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I find that MY sweatshirts fit my does just fine.... which reminds me.. I need to go thrift-shopping again soon!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

OK,
update.
Molly ate her dinner on the milk stand tonight just fine.
it was a cold day and little Stormy was smart enough to stay in the warm calf house but Molly stayed out and her temp was 101.5 at milking time.
She was eating hay when I got her to go to the milk room.

Also, she does have on a sweater now and I got pictures and left the camera in the barn. DARN!
I found a wool Christmas sweater that I hate and it fit her perfectly except I had to roll up the sleeves.
Stormy has on my dogs hand made alpaca sweater( I made) with the sweatshirt sleeve over it to try to keep the straw out of it.
She should be toasty warm tonight when it gets down to 27 as forecast.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

Ah that sounds much better I would keep up the B Complex/probios/cmpk until she is completely back to normal would stop the banamine unless fever goes way up or she is in obivious pain. but of course that is just me. I also wouldn't give more nutradrench or proplene glycol as is just sugar and too much of that can set off another whole can of worms.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

That is great news Corky. I would do just as Sondra says above for about 2 more days. Banamine 1cc/100# IM only if you see she is in pain, hunched over straining like she is peeing. Make sure she is eating more hay and alfalfa pellets than she is grain. Don't want to load her up on too much grain.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

How often on the B complex?

The pain thing...... why would she be hunching in pain anyway? She does. This worries me.
She has only been getting two cups grain which is 3pt oats, 2pt barley. one pt boss and one part manna.
I dont let my does get much grain till they kid and then increase it slowly to a lb each milking.
One wants more and one wants less.
I add alfalfa to the one that wants more. I think a scoop of feed at a milking is enough. I have 4 cup scoops. I know some of you feed more but some of you also have alfalfa as part of that mixture.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help please. Molly is having problems*

I would give her 3ccs Sub Q on the B Complex Monday morning and Tuesday morning. She could have tore her cervix, it could have just been stretched out of shape from old age and "use". I had an older boer doe do this for about a week. I know there wasn't another kid in there or placenta because I went in and checked but she still hunched and squatted like she was peeing and nothing coming out. She got over it. I did give the antibiotic shot for 5 days, probios a couple times a day, B-12 shot and I gave the banamine twice a day for the first couple of days, then I backed off to in the morning and then finally quit giving it after about 4 or 5 days. She is fine now. On your feed just make sure they are getting twice as much alfalfa pellets and hay as they are grain so you don't get her rumen out of whack.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, what do you think?

Molly is in wool. Baby is in alpaca and sweatshirt.

This AM I gave Molly CMPK and probios.

She ate all her grain again. It is supposed to be much warmer tonight. 45 for the low instead of 27.

do you think I can milk Molly a little now. She has too much milk for such a tiny baby even though she is not a great milk producer.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

They are the fashion statements! How cute! Yes, I would milk Molly out a bit.. maybe 1/2 so that Stormy can have her share, and she herself won't be depleted if she needs the calcium..
Ya did good!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Update.
Molly is still eating and drinking fine again.
I am still giving her CMPK. and probios.

little Stormy weighed 5-4/5 lbs when born. She was long and very thin. Like skin and bones.
Today she is 4 days old and weighs 7 and 1/4 lbs. YAY!!!!!
she is still a little wobbly but she jumps and head butts with the bigger kids. She falls down sometimes when she jumps but she still does it. She also goes where ever she wants.
she either climbs in the calf hut or goes in the barn to her and Moms stall to nap.
She tries to run from me now. She still looks tiny compared to the others that are growing like weeds but she is at a good birth weight now.
hopefully in a week or so she will have a playmate more her own size.
I locked them back in their sunny stall for some piece from the others for a while.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH sounds much better Love the pictures.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I don't know what I would do without you. :thankyou


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That sounds good Corky. I'm glad she is doing better for you.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Temp tonight was 102.5


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if you can get any more normal than that! Yippie!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Now if she will just maintain it.
She has not been able to keep her body temp up at night but with her new sweater she is.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

yay! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

:update
Molly had refused grain both feedings yesterday and this AM I didn't offer any because she was busy eating hay and alfalfa.

Should I start her over with just one cup grain now?

Little Stormy on the other hand is a pistal with a death wish.
She has her legs under her good and runs and jumps and gets under the wrong feet and chalenges the wrong goats.
She likes Tuesday to play with but Tuesday is too big and when they butt each other it is Stormy that looses so I have to watch her very closely.
She knows this so she runs away from me.
She got stepped on by an alpaca because she cut in front of him and he stepped on her trying to get out of her way.
She limped for a little bit but then was fine.
When I let her Mom out to browse I put her on a leash now.
It's the only way to keep her alive. :crazy
I had to buy a cat collar for her.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What a little turkey. I have one like her she cuts di dos all over the place when I let them out to run.
If she is doing good and keeping her temp up and eating her other stuff well I would start her back slowly on her grain like you said.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I would let her eat all the alfalfa and hay she wants but start over with the grain.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats what I thought.
Thanks girls.
She ate her one cup of grain and I milked out a half pint of milk from the full teat.
Gave her her treat..(probios) and sent her to her stall where she attacked the alfalfa feeder.
She is doing better this time than she did last time but I worry more because of her age.
She has no gray hair so you would never know how old she is unless you handled that old leathery udder. Chlorhexaderm helps with that.
She still has nice white teeth too.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Glad to hear she is doing so good...


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Gosh, I am so glad to hear that she's doing so much better! it almost makes me weepy.. yea, I'm like that and I don't care.. :biggrin
And aren't baby goats a hoot! Go Stormy! go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Corky,
Molly looks so pretty in that sweater and I am so glad that she is doing better now.. I love those old gals that are special.. it reminds us why we love our goats and why we aren't getting goldfish.. 
Barbara


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> Corky,
> Molly looks so pretty in that sweater and I am so glad that she is doing better now.. I love those old gals that are special.. it reminds us why we love our goats and why we aren't getting goldfish..
> Barbara


 :rofl

We all need reminded this time of year when we are having train wreck after train wreck and no sleep and too much work with bottles and shots and wormings and unco-operative FF on the milk stand stepping in the milk. :tearhair

Just sit in the barnyard with a new baby on your lap with its nose tucked into the crook of your arm while watching the other kids playing and you will remember. 

Or a Mother loving her baby and talking softly to it. :yes


----------

